
Biotech entrepreneur Shkreli asking for furlough from prison to research COVID19 - adg29
https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/06/martin-shkreli-coronavirus-prison/
======
a3n
Nah. If prisoners can get enough legal chops in prison to successfully appeal
their case, he can do his "research" in prison.

He could even livestream it. [https://www.statnews.com/2015/11/12/martin-
shkreli-show-revi...](https://www.statnews.com/2015/11/12/martin-shkreli-show-
reviled-pharma-exec-just-cant-stop-talking/)

